# will i get into chapman?



## Samplin (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey, i just applied early decision to nyu but seeing as that is a reach i was wondering if i could get into chapman.  its my second choice and i realllly want to go if i dont get into nyu

SAT - 1290 (600 verbal, 690 math)
ACT - 28 
GPA - 3.7 
Sophomore A.P.s- World History
Junior A.P.s - English, Bio, U.S. History
Senior A.P.s - English, Art, Government, Calculus AB

Extra currics- 
President/founder of film club (3 years)
vice president of my class (3 years)
Newspaper editor (2 years)
Drama member (4 years, stage managed, ran sound, and built sets for many shows) 

i think my 2 essays for chapman were pretty good, will i get in? and is ithaca a safe do you think?


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Nov 7, 2006)

Is that GPA weighted or unweighted?

Tyler


----------



## Samplin (Nov 7, 2006)

unweighted... weighted its a 3.8.. not that big of a difference.. my school only weighs a few points extra.. not enough to make a huge dent


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd say you are in to Chapman. Whether or not you're in to their film program, well, I can't say. Don't worry about college admissions like I am. I'm becoming obsessive.

Good luck man!

Tyler


----------

